# AML Steel Wheels



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered a few cases of the new AML G12-111 Steel Wheels and I like them...









They're advertised to fit Aristo, USA, & Bachmann trucks and I ended up paying around $3.00 an axle which to me is a really great price!!

I'm putting them into USA Trains Bettendorf truck frames and then installing them onto a bunch of MDC 2 bay hoppers that I have...




































I also give them a coat of Floquil Engine Black...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had some, the axles was long enough but not thick enough for the Evans or 100 ton hopper caps. other than that they seem fine.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I ordered a case of these 1 case will do 12 cars so i was told by Robby AT RLD hobbies, Chuck will these fit into the standard aristo car trucks, not the roller bearing ones??????????
Nick


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, I don't know as I haven't tried them on a plain Aristo truck yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck, since you have the calipers out, would you please measure the diameter of the axles ends, the over length of the axle, and the length of one axle "stub" from end to shoulder? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Chuck, can you try one and post a picture, i ordered these for some OLD aristo cars but they look like the axles are too long.. maybe not, kinda hard to tell from picture.. thanks 
Nick..


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! That works out to 23.5" in 1:20, so I'm definitely going to have to look at them for future projects. At that price, they're cheaper than the B'mann wheels I've been using, and hopefully a lot more consistently round. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/10/2009 6:03 PM
Chuck, since you have the calipers out, would you please measure the diameter of the axles ends, the over length of the axle, and the length of one axle "stub" from end to shoulder? 

Thanks, Greg

Greg, Axle end diameter measure's like .112 plus or minus a .005 either way on different axles.

OAL..Overall all length is 2.8345" to 2.840".

Axle protrudes like .350" past wheel give or take depending on axle length & backspacing. 

So all in all AML managed to hold tolerances within .005 or a half a which is kinda remarkable on some cheap wheel sets..









They're fairly much wobble free and have a better finish then Bachmann steel wheels..infact the finish looks even better than the wheels supplied with the AML boxcars.

I just wish the axle ends had a shoulder to help with lateral movement (side play) but a few no. 4 flatwashers on the axle ends will eliminate it...









I suppose I ought to be like a reviewer in GR...Over-deep wheel flanges...


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

Did Accucraft change the name of AMS to AML or is AML unrelated?



Thanks!

Greg
Arcata, CA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

AML is owned by Accucraft... seems that the 1:29 "division" of Accucraft confused or irritated the "scale" people, so the AML stuff is the 1:29 arm... no matter which company you call, you will get the same people... 

Regards, Greg


----------

